# My shop



## gbritnell (Jul 16, 2007)

Here's a couple of pictures of my shop. I just recently moved into a new house so I commandeered one corner of the basement and built a shop area. I still have my 6" Sears/Atlas that I bought in the early 70's along with my 10" Logan which I have had for about 5 years and my Enco mill/drill which I bought in 1974.
gbritnell


----------



## ksor (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi gbritnell !

Wav, what a nice place you got there !

I wonder if you made teh small dividing head yourself - do you have the "blue print" to offer here then ?

I plan to make a small dividing head with a stepper motor but need some ideas to get started.


----------



## 1Kenny (Jul 21, 2007)

Hello gbritnell, 

You have a nice area.

I have been looking at a smaller Logan lathe. They seem well built and I need a smaller one.


----------



## nkalbrr (Jul 31, 2007)

The Atlas lathe has what taper in the tailstock  0 or 1 morse? My father in law gave me one and I was thinking of getting a live center


----------



## Bogstandard (Aug 1, 2007)

I think you will find that the Atlas lathe has a 2MT in the tailstock.

John


----------



## nkalbrr (Aug 1, 2007)

The 6in one? I thought the taper was smaller on that model


----------



## Bogstandard (Aug 1, 2007)

Very sorry,
It is 1MT, I got confused with mine which is 2MT.
If you want to know a bit more about the machine try here

http://www.lathes.co.uk/atlas/page4.html

John


----------

